# Bubba Kush



## ShecallshimThor (Dec 7, 2008)

was just looking for some info 
i look on the strain report and it said nothing


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 7, 2008)

Clone only strain found in Cali. 
Mild producer, Great bud.

Good luck finding it.


----------



## Pothead420 (Dec 7, 2008)

*The Bubba Kush Clone* 
*STRAIN INFORMATION* 

*Breeder:*???  
*Lineage if known:*???  
*Vendor:*none  
*Price:*none  
*Type (sativa/indica ratio):*Mostly Indica  
*Females tested:*1 from clone  
*Variation:* 
*Indoor flower period:*70 Days  
*Outdoor harvest time:* 
*Plant Size/Structure:*Compact, not very branchy  

<10>   *Ease of Growing* (1 = hard 10 = easy)  
<08>   *Ease of Cloning* (1 = hard 10 = easy)  
<04>   *Yield (watts)* 
<07>   *Odor Level* 

*GROW Method:*Grown under 600 watt hps in coco with PureBlend Pro, Liquid Karma, epsom salts and a bit of potassium silicate now and then. This was the only plant in the garden that was given nutrients with almost every watering as she was a nute *****. 

The smell changes throughout the flowering cycle, somedays she smells like coffee and berries, then others she just smells dank and funky. 

*EYE APPEAL* 

<8>   *Density* 
<8>   *Aroma* 

*COMMENTS:*Fantastic bag appeal, buds are dense and absolutely covered in trichomes with a wonderful smell.  

*SMOKE REPORT* 

<9>   *Potency* 
<7>   *Taste* 
<6>   *Smoothness* (1 = harsh 10 = smooth)  
<9>   *Indica Influence* 
<1>   *Sativa Influence* 
<2>   *Effect Onset* (1 = immediate 10 = super creeper)  
<4>   *Duration* (In hours)  
<2>   *Tolerance Buildup* (1 = slow 10 = fast)  
<9>   *Overall Satisfaction* 

*High Description:*Body numbing, very happy, super strong with just a touch of sativa spaciness. Truly a world class high of extreme potency. Narcotic. 
*Smell:*The smell is changing throughout the cure with hints of coffee, berries and what I now know as the "kush", smell which is absolutely delightful. 
*Taste:*Kush and berries with coffee on the exhale. Great taste just wish it was a bit stronger.   
*Medical Effects:*Great for my back pain, very numbing and warm  
<8>   *Medicinal Strength* 

*COMMENTS:*Would be a great plant for med patients, the only drawback would be the yield.  

*KEEPER?* 
<X>   *YES* 
<>   *NO* 

*FINAL COMMENTS:*The Bubba Kush clone lives up to the hype in spades, the only thing that stops me from giving her a 10 for overall satisfaction is the rather shitty yield. I have seen pictures of BK were the yield looks very good so there is some secret to getting her to produce well which I hope to someday learn. 

The bottom line is, if you like indica dominant, heavy narcotic stones but don't care about yields, then this is your plant. She is super easy to grow and gives you such a rewarding experience for her long flowering period.

This report is based on a sample that has been curing for about three weeks.


----------



## umbra (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm bidding on some pre98 bubba kush x double purple doja right now. If I get it, I'll do I grow journal.


----------



## 84VW (Dec 7, 2008)

umbra said:
			
		

> I'm bidding on some pre98 bubba kush x double purple doja right now. If I get it, I'll do I grow journal.



where are you bidding on seeds?


----------



## umbra (Dec 7, 2008)

bidzbay


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Dec 7, 2008)

thank you everyone for your help 
i had a friend who gets seeds from a compasion club
they said that it is bubba kush
but if its clone only theses seeds must be somekind of cross? dunno just guessing


----------



## umbra (Dec 7, 2008)

unless they took the clone and forced it to seed itself


----------



## Pothead420 (Dec 7, 2008)

umbra said:
			
		

> unless they took the clone and forced it to seed itself


but if thats the case IMO i wouldnt grow them that means there feminized and most likely not a stable line so hermies and naners are very possible. thats just my opinion i feel there's many years before we start to see realy stable feminized seeds as of now i think there a joke:hubba: just like Sensi seeds the had an artical in HT a few issues back saying that they stayed out of the fem game until they could produce 100% females they even said all female seeds but when i went to buy some on the site it said feminized whats that about


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Dec 7, 2008)

thanks everyone for their input
i will grow two ou and see what happens when it does i will start a journal


----------

